# Good bye to my RX-8 soon ... *sniffle*



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Now that I'm a married man, and most of my expenses of driving are spent on commuting -- I need to be rid of the car (sadly). I'm going to trade it in on a used Honda Accord 4 cylinder, for gas mileage and a usable back seat.

Are Galves prices still accurate nowadays? I'm basing it off that for my trade, and it's a reasonable price given what I'm paying for the new car... I won't have to dump a lot out of pocket for the Accord and plus, I'll get much better gas mileage in it so I'll save on that too.

Another few years, we'll see what happens but I think I've rather decided I need a car that's an all rounder, and I'll probably replace the RX-8 in a few years with an E46 M3, since they will be substantially cheaper when I'm in the market.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

if Galves is giving you a reasonable value, it's probably not a good gauge as to what a dealership will give you


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

On the bright side, you will see a substantial torque increase in the accord.
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> On the bright side, you will see a substantial torque-steer increase in the accord, making you veer off the road when you floor it.
> -Getz


*fixed


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> *fixed


:rofl: I hate fwd


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

BmW745On19's said:


> *fixed


I don't think you can have torque steer with 127 Ft/lbs?
-Getz


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Hercules said:


> Now that I'm a married man


Re-read your own statement... you're married, not like having kids already unless they're on the way :eeps: or you're mandated to take your in-laws out for a spin every weekend?


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

getz said:


> I don't think you can have torque steer with 127 Ft/lbs?
> -Getz


You never know. Some cold rubber on a wet road with some gravel and you'd be in quite a pickle.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Why do you have to get rid of your car? WTF? I moved from a behemoth 330i to an 07 Cooper S *after* I got married. When I do get rid of the Cooper - probably in a year or year in a half I'll probably opt for something else small and fun (WRX, 1 series, etc). Why does marriage = lame car?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

It doesn't necessarily -- but I'm paying over $300 a month in gasoline costs and my car doesn't go anywhere in the winter time.

I just need a car that's an all rounder, and I can drive into the ground without too much worry of repair and upkeep. An Accord seems to be the good choice for that -- has a good back seat, good trunk, good mpg, good resale, and good reliability.

I'll get another fun car in a few years, but I'm tightening down on my budget and while I could probably squeeze the Accord as a second car, I just can't justify it. Besides, this way I know the next car we buy will be mine, and I'll get the E46 M3 that I want


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hmmm, you used to have an RX-8 that you got rid of and got an M3 which you got rid of and got your RX-8 which you will be selling soon and replacing with an M3 down the road. There's some kind of pattern here, I just can't see it...:eeps:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> I don't think you can have torque steer with 127 Ft/lbs?
> -Getz


You can have torque steer very easily with the V6 Accord. They're dangerous if you don't have the traction control turned on. :eeps:


----------



## Z3SpdDmn (Apr 17, 2006)

Who says an RX-8 doesn't go in snow?? I drove mine year round in Rochester, NY and Ann Arbor, MI. Even ran SCCA Winter Rallys in Rochester. Buy yourself a set of snow treads instead of paying taxes on every vehicle transaction you make. Gas prices are low right now, and the RX-8 is a very practical car. Seriously, how much more room do you get in the back of an E46 M3? Ingress and egress surely isn't as easy.

...I miss my RX-8  It was only a 2 yr lease. ...with some 12 weekends at various tracks and countless autocross :thumbup:


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

Hercules said:


> It doesn't necessarily -- but I'm paying over $300 a month in gasoline costs and my car doesn't go anywhere in the winter time.
> 
> I just need a car that's an all rounder, and I can drive into the ground without too much worry of repair and upkeep. An Accord seems to be the good choice for that -- has a good back seat, good trunk, good mpg, good resale, and good reliability.
> 
> I'll get another fun car in a few years, but I'm tightening down on my budget and while I could probably squeeze the Accord as a second car, I just can't justify it. Besides, this way I know the next car we buy will be mine, and I'll get the E46 M3 that I want


My cousing has an RX-8 and that thing is a major gas hog! BTW, why did you get rid of your previous e46 M3?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

B-Pecan said:


> My cousing has an RX-8 and that thing is a major gas hog! BTW, why did you get rid of your previous e46 M3?


Cost me $750 a month.

The RX-8 is only $300. Big savings difference there 

The Accord should run me about $300 as well, given my RX-8 on a trade and I'll pay some out of pocket too from savings.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

RX-8 resale/trade-in prices are in the gutter, good luck


----------

